# How Many Screws?



## POWER STROKE (Aug 12, 2012)

I was wondering how many screws should go in one run/ 2x4 
4 or 5 screws. thanks in advance for any help or replies


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Interior wall 4
Exterior wall 5 (Insulation)
Ceilings 5
No harm in putting 5 everywhere however.
As a standard we put at least 10 in a butt joint. 5 on either side. Sometimes 6 

Many members on this site actually use glue as well to avoid mudding screws. You would use very minimal screws in the field. Just enough to hold the back of the sheet tight to the wall until the glue dries.


----------



## POWER STROKE (Aug 12, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Interior wall 4
> Exterior wall 5 (Insulation)
> Ceilings 5
> No harm in putting 5 everywhere however.
> ...


Thanks for the help and reply


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

3 in the field, 4 in angles (excluding recess fasteners), screws every 6 inches on butts. This is for residential.
I like to stagger my butt screws, it looks more professional (also looks like more screws than it is) and coats out better. 

Commercial outfits do it differently, I've been on jobs where all perimeters that could were every 4".


----------



## POWER STROKE (Aug 12, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> 3 in the field, 4 in angles (excluding recess fasteners), screws every 6 inches on butts. This is for residential.
> I like to stagger my butt screws, it looks more professional (also looks like more screws than it is) and coats out better.
> 
> Commercial outfits do it differently, I've been on jobs where all perimeters that could were every 4".


Thanks for the help and reply


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

''Many members on this site actually use glue as well to avoid mudding screws'' 


To avoid'' screw pops'' PT. 
I don't mind mudding screws . My walls have no field screws .
I pull them out during my skim coat. ALL my ''side jobs '' are wood frame.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Here is a link to the Uniform Construction Code (UCC) gypsum panel screw requirements used in the US for residential. View...*TABLE R702.3.5*

If your work is going to be inspected by code inforcement you'll want to follow it.

http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2012/icod_irc_2012_7_sec002.htm


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> To avoid'' screw pops'' PT.


Good call! That's what I should have said.


----------

